# PT deck how to + tips please



## Sparkeee1978 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello folks! I would love to hear some PT deck stories including how to make it all go smooth from smurf / sleeve install, to after the pour. Tips and tricks would be great, as well as hearing some common issues and pitfalls, or horror stories. I have worked on PT decks a fair amount, but have not been on deck for the actual pour yet. I will soon be in a position to handle this situation, and I wish to get as informed as possible before taking on this task. Thanks! Brian


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Sparkeee1978 said:


> Hello folks! I would love to hear some PT deck stories including how to make it all go smooth from smurf / sleeve install, to after the pour. Tips and tricks would be great, as well as hearing some common issues and pitfalls, or horror stories. I have worked on PT decks a fair amount, but have not been on deck for the actual pour yet. I will soon be in a position to handle this situation, and I wish to get as informed as possible before taking on this task. Thanks! Brian



Hello Brian:

can you bring us up to speed on what a PT deck is?


----------



## Sparkeee1978 (Dec 29, 2014)

*PT deck = post tension*

PT deck is Post Tension slab. PT deck is the term thrown around commonly in our company, so it may have other trade names...?... Brian


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Sparkeee1978 said:


> PT deck is Post Tension slab. PT deck is the term thrown around commonly in our company, so it may have other trade names...?... Brian


What is a Post Tension slab?


----------



## Sparkeee1978 (Dec 29, 2014)

It is a method to make concrete slab floors for multi-floor buildings, in particular use here is the first few stories of 6-7 story multi-family buildings, where there is parking garage for 1-2 levels, then 1 story of commercial TI space, usually wood structure above this TI commercial floor. the post tension technique is when there is cable laid down in the forms before the pour, then they pour, then after the pour they "tension" the cables, and the floor practically bows up, or lifts off the forms. So Sleeves for future vertical conduit runs and SER / MC sub panel feeders, and smurf, and octagonal boxes get put in the PT deck before the pour for branch circuits within the slab. This is what I am looking for info on in particular.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok while we figure out a slab pour. Don't use 1/2 inch ENT for anything long or more than 3 wires. 1/2 inch gets really hard to pull wire really fast. all the waves as the raceway crosses the rebar makes a lot of 10 degree bends. even a straight run can have 30 or 40 - 10 degree bends. Tie a lot. when watching the guys pour the concrete have a few couplings in your pouch and some glue. if the concrete guys break you pipe you will have maybe 30 seconds to fix it if you get any chance at all. concrete fills open pipes really fast.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It would never work using ENT in the pour around here...the conduits would all be broken in the process of pouring the concrete.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Same here, concrete guys can demolish rigid......

They bust PVC all the time. Smurf wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I would think that the weight of the concrete pushing the ENT against the rebar could be enough to crush it? I could be wrong but......????


----------

